# The Dresden Files TV Series



## dwndrgn (Jan 8, 2007)

I was unable to start a thread in the 'Other TV Series' subforum so I've put this here for the time being.

This series begins here in the US on January 21st at 9pm on the SciFi Channel.

Who here is looking forward to this one?  I definitely am.  One of the things I'm anticipating is that they are taking a different tack than others have in the past when recreating a series for tv.  They've kept Jim Butcher in the loop as far as plots and characters go so that there won't be huge discrepancies (there are some that were known but were done even though they didn't match the books.  I'll mention those later) and that the original fan-base won't be alienated and any new fans won't be completely lost if moving from the tv series to the books.

One of the best things, IMO, is that they aren't sticking faithfully to the specific plots or timeline of the books.  Why do I consider this a good thing?  Well, because I've already read the books of course!  This way, it will almost be like reading new additions to the series, as the characters and such will be the same but the plots will be new.  Bonus for me.

Now, the big differences: the timeline won't strictly be the same (for instance, the pilot will not be aired first).  Not a big deal for me.  Since I'm considering this an extension of the written books, there isn't a need to stay in line completely.  Murphy isn't the petite blonde she is in the books.  She's a leggy latino.  I'm not sure why they made this change but it is minor for me especially since I always had difficulty picturing Murphy.  The Blue Beetle is not a Beetle it is something else (a Jeep I think or something similar) which is another change I don't see the reason for.  This one is a bit sad but it won't ruin the series for me.

So, what have you heard and are you interested?


----------



## Stormpirate (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the books, and I'm very excited to see this come to TV.  I was a bit surprised about some of the casting (I mean, Jim makes many comments regarding Karrin's petite blondness), but since he's involved and is okay with the changes, I'm okay as well.


----------



## dsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so excited about this tv series! My 16 year old son and I are both reading the books, and are looking forward to the tv show. I have to admit that I'm a bit upset about the Beetle not being in the show, but you can't have everything!


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, the Blue Beetle is a big loss for me.  I had this great mental image of this battered and multi-colored pitiful looking jalopy (the 1969 version though, not the newer one).  But I suppose they decided that it wasn't a very manly and/or power car so they decided to go for looks rather than nostalgia.  I'm sad about it but it isn't a dealbreaker.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Jan 8, 2007)

Even though I've never read the books, I'm pretty interested in the show. The promos make it look pretty good, with a lot of potential for interesting stories. Makes for a good Sunday night lineup (Dresden Files then BSG).


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it.  But if it conflicts with other shows that night, I may not get to watch it--or the other shows--until they repeat later in the week.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 9, 2007)

Brown Rat said:


> I'm looking forward to it. But if it conflicts with other shows that night, I may not get to watch it--or the other shows--until they repeat later in the week.


This is why I love my DVR!


----------

